# std::list insert-Funktion



## Bastih84 (29. August 2005)

wie sieht sie Syntax der insert-Funktion aus

Also wie füge ich was Mitten in eine Liste ein?


----------



## RedWing (29. August 2005)

Guckst du hier:

http://www.sgi.com/tech/stl/List.html

Gruß

RedWing


----------

